# HELP! Luftwaffe items?



## Poldigger (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm looking for somebody to identyfication some items. I think this everything is from german aircraft, I can send more photos
 .


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 15, 2013)

Pilot's bottle?


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 15, 2013)

_2_


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 15, 2013)

3


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 15, 2013)

.4 Somebody told me, that is from MG 131 -from the plane.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 15, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> I'm looking for somebody to identyfication some items. I think this everything is from german aircraft, I can send more photos
> .


 

 Hey Lukas,

 Man, you do find some great stuff. The above looks to me to be the exhaust for a Stuka. If, I wanted to have the eyes of knowledgeable metal detectorists see these, I'd post them @ http://www.treasurenet.com


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 15, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> .4 Somebody told me, that is from MG 131 -from the plane.


 
 He might be right.  






 "The MG131 (Shortened for Maschinengewehr 131 in German) is a German 13mm caliber machine gun developed in 1938 by Rheinmetall-Borsig and was produced from about 1940 to 1945. This Large-caliber MG-131 machine gun (13-mm) was the basic system consisting on arms of the German aircraft. The machine gun was widely used as synchronous, turret and wing." From.


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 15, 2013)

Super! I was looking for photos of  pilot's cabin from Messerschmitt, but it is hard to find. Do you have something from Stuka's cabin?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm not sure what you have in the first picture, but I'm quiet sure it's not an exhaust for a Ju-87.

http://www.wwiiaircraftphotos.com/luftwaffephotos/index.html

 Cockpit photos.

http://www.world-war-2-planes.com/cockpit-photos-of-world-war-two-aircraft.html

 I'm sure the people in the site below can tell you exactly what you have.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm guessing pic 1 is a control stick..


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 15, 2013)

Mr. Charlie, sir,

 You always did have those keen eyes.





Ju 87 Cockpit


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 15, 2013)

Well maybe not a Shtuka shtick, but some such much shtick.. and thanks Surf.. mine eyes have seen more than they oughta have by now..!


----------

